# How long does it to before you receive money after signing on?



## pebbledash (7 Jan 2009)

Does anyone know how long it takes from signing on for jobseeker's benefit to getting first payment? Or how long it takes to get a decision on it?


----------



## Mumtoe&e (7 Jan 2009)

Hi Pebbledash - I am currently on Jobs seekers Benefit it took about 7 weeks for me to get it from the time I applied, and it was back dated.. I hear they are taking even longer now, as there are so many applications to process

best of luck with it


----------



## pebbledash (7 Jan 2009)

Wow! First time I'm feeling the pinch of the recession. At least I'm in good company. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Eng Car 1 (7 Jan 2009)

It took 8 weeks for mine, that was around October to December if that helps


----------



## Mumtoe&e (7 Jan 2009)

yep, recession recession such a scary bl**dy word! we are all feeling the pinch now! well most of us!


----------



## gipimann (8 Jan 2009)

pebbledash,
If you have no income while waiting on your jobseeker's you may be entitled to Supplementary Welfare Allowance.  You can make an application with your Community Welfare Officer at the local health centre.

SWA is a means-tested payment, so all household income (e.g. spouse/partner working, pension, etc), savings or property (except family home) will be taken into account.

If you qualify, payment will continue until your Jobseeker's claim is decided.


----------



## kceire (10 Jan 2009)

my sis was made redundant last october and when she signed on she was told it would take 6-7 weeks for her first payment (all backdated of course) but she got it in 3.

hopefully you get it sooner that what they tell ya.


----------



## pebbledash (11 Jan 2009)

Well I signed on Thursday and will get my first cheque this Wednesday. People at the dole office were great. Fair play to them, they're really busy but managed to take a bit of the depression out of the process.


----------

